# GH dose



## ilift (Jan 15, 2014)

I am currently running 3iu a day of Genotropin and it seems to be doing  good job. Just wanted to know if other people are running the Genotropin? If so, at what dose, and are you using anything else alongside it?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 16, 2014)

Gens I'd do 4iu a day at least ..anything below doesn't do much for me...


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Gens I'd do 4iu a day at least ..anything below doesn't do much for me...



Bump. If you do less than this it is basically replacement therapy and not worth it.


----------

